# singles London met up



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Thought it might be nice to hold another singles meet up at the Royal Festival Hall on South Bank, near Waterloo.  It's easy to get enough seats inside or out, depending on the weather.  Suggest 10.30/11am start with option of lunch after if people want to.  The last meet up got about 10 of us and some stayed for about three hours I think!

Alterntive suggestions welcome
RLx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi RL - probably won't be able to make it as its the same time as meet up in Scotland... Would love to have come though.
Take care
Mini x  x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Mini
I've suggested four dates to see which is the most popular 4,5,11 or 12.

cheers

RL


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks RL - will prob have to give it a miss as the weekend after its the Scotland meet and prices start to add up.... 
Will see how finances are nearer the time ... Couldn't do 4/5th though.
Take care
Mini x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I voted for the 4th July but I can do any of the days other than the 11th as I am at LWC at 2pm.

Bingbong x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi RL

I can do either the 4 or 5 July.  I can't do the following weekend as my brother is getting married that weekend and I will not be London for the entire weekend.

Sima


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I voted for 11th but could also do 12th.  Am on hols 4/5th.  Looks like we aren't going to find a date that suits all  .  Still if we tried to do these regularly then it won't matter if people can't make each date.

Starbuck


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

sorry...am working 4/5 july and birthday celebrations 11/12 - or commiserations depending on outcome of this cycle.

enjoy...if you fancy catching some poetry and music I'm working a festival in Bexley...very far south east london.
x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Ooh, would love to come but just can't face the idea of trekking to London with my little flower in tow.  Hope you all have a lovely time!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

11 th or 12 ok for me


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Lou - that sounds good!  looking forward to introducing jasmine to the lovely E!  I was thinking about the first ever meet we had in London in Jan 08 and wondering how on earth you managed the trip when E was so tiny - am in awe !!

some1

xx


----------



## sunnygirl1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I have voted for the 11th, but may be able to do other dates too. 

Sunny xx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Can anyone join in with this meet up I would love to meet others in a similar situation as myself as feel completely alone and a little scared right now!!! I am in Northants but the trip down to London for me is really quick and easy and can do any of those dates....how sad is that!!!

Ta

Loubi


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Loubi you are more than welcome to come along   it is scary and hard and once I went to a meet with some of the lovely ladies on here I have felt much more part of and less alone.

It seems that everyone who has said the 11th can do the 12th so if it is that weekend please can it be the 12th!!!!  

Will be lovely to see everyone

Bingbong x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Bingbong if we met up on the 11th in the morning would that work - then you could go onto the LWC after lunch?

Starbuck


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Can't make this one - apologies - shifting my ample   to the Scottish meet up so am hoping to spend the remaining weekends in July in the Cotswolds.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like the 11th is in the lead at the moment - and more takers?  I was up there alst night and it's a real sun trap and the perfect place to spread out.
RLx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a tentative at the moment I'm afraid. July is looking super busy and I think I'm babysitting that Saturday....but will keep checking back and if I can come along, I will

Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

I can make the 11th.  Providing I haven't had EC on the 10th which is possible.

Wizard x


----------



## Gaylee (Jun 20, 2009)

Can newbies join in this meet up? Feel very raw and in need of new friends right now. Can do any date except 4th and no probs getting to London.

Gaylee


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone is welcome do come along there are old timers and new faces every meet, sometimes we plan and have a meet when the the babes and LO come too this is usually a whole thread meet not just a mini London

Would be nice to meet you- the hard part is that I 'know' people on here and then trying to get their real life names and piece who is who aka .... together!!  Once we had labels!

L x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Have we actually decided on a time/date?? I had heard the morning of the 11th July, but has that been agreed upon? I'm looking forward to it and it would be great to fit it around the LWC at 2pm that day  

Bingbong x


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh I would love to have made it up to meet you all but sadly both weekends are booked up! Hopefully another time soon! I hope everyone has a lovely time!!


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

ladies - let's make it 10.30 on 11th at Royal Festival Hall, outside on the terrace if it's fine and inside the cafe if it's not.

I will be ariving at Waterloo at 10am if anyone (Bing?) wants to meet me by the old Eurostar escalators.

Anyone else if you want to PM me your mobiles we can stay in touch.  I am going to start a new posting with 11th July meet in the subject line for any late comers.
Can't wait.  I will be on my 2WW.

RLx


----------

